# Herzlich Willkommen!



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. September 2010)

Herzlich willkommen in dem neuen Supportforum von be quiet!

Auf dieser Plattform möchten wir euch eine umfassende Beratung vor dem Kauf und eine Unterstützung bei der Anwendung unserer Produkte nach dem Kauf bieten. Außerdem möchten wir diesen Ort nutzen, um uns mit euch über unsere Produkte auszutauschen, euer Feedback entgegenzunehmen und eure Fragen zu unseren Produkten und der Marke be quiet! zu beantworten.

Mein Name ist Stefan und ich bin ab sofort hier im Forum von PC Games Hardware Forum euer Ansprechpartner von be quiet!. Ich freue mich auf eure Beiträge und werde sie so schnell wie möglich beantworten!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. September 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen von unserer Seite


----------

